# Haha..Insider reporting clips want to let odom go



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I just saw the headline, but cant get in since i dont pay for my news.  Anyway this sure reeks of yet another botched chris ford story, but im still curious to see what he said and why....


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I saw an article somewhere today that said the same thing. It gave a quote from an anonymous source from the team that said something like "We can get someone better next year for the same amount of money, so we keep him?". Despite that, all these random rumors should be taken with a grain of salt.

EDIT: Heh the article I read was actually a blurb on Fanball, which just was quoting from the ESPN article. Here is the quote I was thinking of above: "Why use up all of our cap room on Lamar when we could do better next summer?".


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Trust me... I can deal wit lettin Odom walk... But... Lettin him walk for nothin in return is STUPID... I'm hopin they really don't believe that a big name FA has us(Clipps)on top of their wish list... That's the funniest thing I've heard in awhile... Peace


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Listen ...*

I'm all for letting him go --- NOW. He lost me with those comments made earlier about us being "basketball Hell".

For the poster that believes no one wants to be a Clipper, I don't know where you've been, but that is simply NOT true.

Lamar is not at all as accomplished or mature as Elton Brand, so I never thought his words were empty words of a ploy.

I wish him well, but we don't need him --- would have been nice to have him if he WANTED to be here, but we don't need him. More room for our other talents to develop. We're not expecting a ring this year (with or without Lamar), so let's develop our team around guys that are going to be here and WANT to be here.

Good bye, Lamar!!!

PS --- there was NOTHING botched about this negotiation at all. You can't let a player who has been out almost as long as he's played make demands. If the Heat want to take that risk --- more power to them. Riley should have had his full of risk-taking; he hasn't done anything since Magic retired.


EDIT: Correct typos.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

yea i want to let him go to..But i want to get something back for him..So i say match offer then trade him so we can atleast get something back for one of are star players


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> For the poster that believes no one wants to be a Clipper, I don't know where you've been, but that is simply NOT true.


No disrespect DR?... NOT MANY CATS OUTSIDE OF CLIPPALAND TO THIS POINT HAVE BEEN WILLIN TO PLAY FOR US... I'm not talkin bout the average Joe's(Poly..Folwkes..Parks..Hatten..Ross)... I'm talkin bout the playmakers... Can you name the last FA worth a damn from anotha team that has signed on wit us?... Do you honestly think anything will change when Kobe..T-Mac..KG or any otha difference maker worth mentionin hits the market next summer?... Were a team who's core consist's of annual high Draft picks..Dooling(1st#10)..Ely(1st#12)..Kaman(1st#6)..Odom(1st#4)..Q(1st#18)..Miles(1st#3)even though he's gone..Wilcox(1st#8).. Along wit some good trades for Maggs and Brand... Don't get me wrong, now that their focused and without Kandi they can hang wit anyone in the West wit Odom... Were an excitin team... Without Odom it's a different story... I agree wit ya that it's time for him to go...Maybe that difference maker will come via Trade... But lettin him walk freely is foolish... Who knows what will happen... They'll still be my favorite team... Peace


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> No disrespect DR?... NOT MANY CATS OUTSIDE OF CLIPPALAND TO THIS POINT HAVE BEEN WILLIN TO PLAY FOR US... I'm not talkin bout the average Joe's(Poly..Folwkes..Parks..Hatten..Ross)... I'm talkin bout the playmakers... Can you name the last FA worth a damn from anotha team that has signed on wit us?... Do you honestly think anything will change when Kobe..T-Mac..KG or any otha difference maker worth mentionin hits the market next summer?... Were a team who's core consist's of annual high Draft picks..Dooling(1st#10)..Ely(1st#12)..Kaman(1st#6)..Odom(1st#4)..Q(1st#18)..Miles(1st#3)even though he's gone..Wilcox(1st#8).. Along wit some good trades for Maggs and Brand... Don't get me wrong, now that their focused and without Kandi they can hang wit anyone in the West wit Odom... Were an excitin team... Without Odom it's a different story... I agree wit ya that it's time for him to go...Maybe that difference maker will come via Trade... But lettin him walk freely is foolish... Who knows what will happen... They'll still be my favorite team... Peace


Very true..This team has got tons of talent on it..It justt hat the coaches we have had the last couple of years didnt no how to evole talent and now i think this can happen..If we get everyone the min they deserve and resign Odom and maybe trade him for a future pick and maybe a young PG/SF then in couple years or maybe even in 2 years..Because i think Qrich is a gonna be star if he can get some mins to play..We will be good..


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

If we dont sign Odom were really taking a step back, sure Brand and Maggette are nice but how many playoff victories are they goin to lead us to? He may not deserve it now but he will. In a few years will be talking about how that was a steal. How many team without a top 15 player make any noise in the playoff. Odom healthy and playing to his potential has the ability to be that.

It our fault were going through this now. We should of matched Maggs,signed Gilbert and Odom, and made Brand a last priority.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

5 more days til Lamar comes to Miami!


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> It our fault were going through this now. We should of matched Maggs,signed Gilbert and Odom, and made Brand a last priority.


Brand is the building block of the team. He is an established player, and a top 15 player in the league NOW. You dont make a guy like that the last priority behind the likes of Maggette, Arenas, and Odom.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> 
> Brand is the building block of the team. He is an established player, and a top 15 player in the league NOW. You dont make a guy like that the last priority behind the likes of Maggette, Arenas, and Odom.


yea that is true i would rather have Brand then any of them guys..


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I still see no concrete evidence to show that Odom wont be with the clips next year, nor that his antics were for anything but money. However, it would be cool if the clippers on the sly got word from one of the huge 04 free agents, that theyd like to come to the west coast to play for the clippers next year, and to save their money, ergo dont sign odom. However, thats just wishful thinking on the part of a clipper fan.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> No disrespect DR?... NOT MANY CATS OUTSIDE OF CLIPPALAND TO THIS POINT HAVE BEEN WILLIN TO PLAY FOR US... I'm not talkin bout the average Joe's(Poly..Folwkes..Parks..Hatten..Ross)... I'm talkin bout the playmakers... Can you name the last FA worth a damn from anotha team that has signed on wit us?... Do you honestly think anything will change when Kobe..T-Mac..KG or any otha difference maker worth mentionin hits the market next summer?... Were a team who's core consist's of annual high Draft picks..Dooling(1st#10)..Ely(1st#12)..Kaman(1st#6)..Odom(1st#4)..Q(1st#18)..Miles(1st#3)even though he's gone..Wilcox(1st#8).. Along wit some good trades for Maggs and Brand... Don't get me wrong, now that their focused and without Kandi they can hang wit anyone in the West wit Odom... Were an excitin team... Without Odom it's a different story... I agree wit ya that it's time for him to go...Maybe that difference maker will come via Trade... But lettin him walk freely is foolish... Who knows what will happen... They'll still be my favorite team... Peace


Yeah, hopefully we can get something for him -- but, I want him gone.

Re: what player of any value wanting to play for the Clippers, that same thing can be said about the Lakers --- name me one. Those senior citizens that recently signed with them, I wouldn't want them on the Clippers. When is the last time you heard ANY player of value say they want to play for the Lakers? 

So, I still say if the price is right, and we develop the players we have, continue to be exciting, FAs will be willing to come to play for us quicker than they will want to deal with the egos of Shaq and Kobe and PJ. 

I wasn't avoiding you all, just couldn't get back before now.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*You Know ...*



> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> 
> Brand is the building block of the team. He is an established player, and a top 15 player in the league NOW. You dont make a guy like that the last priority behind the likes of Maggette, Arenas, and Odom.



I'm not really sure WHAT the fascination is with Lamar, especially when something is said like, "who's going to lead us to playoff victories if we don't have Lamar". Please, just tell me HOW MANY has Lamar led us to. For that matter, exactly how many games have Lamar played?

Personally, I like the guy, but I just don't see anything more than "potential", BRAND IS A PROVEN TALENT and Maggette proved that he is complete and ready to win. Honestly, Lamar hasn't shown me anything to indicate that he is mature enough or committed enough for $67 Million. But, like I said, if Riles wants to take that risk --- be my guest. 

Remember Kandi, we stood by him for 4 years of "potential".

But, guys, I'm just saying --- I'm not totally convinced and don't quite understand your fascination.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Re: what player of any value wanting to play for the Clippers, that same thing can be said about the Lakers --- name me one. Those senior citizens that recently signed with them, I wouldn't want them on the Clippers. When is the last time you heard ANY player of value say they want to play for the Lakers?


Good point... One could argue that back to the early 90's right after their appearance in the Finals against the Bulls they were in a similar position to ours... Although we it seems have been stuck in this position for bout a decade(it feels like it)... The ohta LA team would annually pickin high in the draft and acquire average FA's... Divac... Van Ex.. Eddie Jones.. Elden Cambell.. Anthony Peeler.. Doug Christie... Ceballos... Barry... Grant... Samaki... Rice... Kersey... Harper... Shaw... Fox... Jus to name a few.. They fielded an average team for the most part... Then they slowly started shippin off their picks in trades... Of course when Shaq and Kobe started winnin championships from 99-02 nobody remebered those lean years... I won't go as far as to say that all of their FA's since magic have been past their prime but they definitely weren't playmakers... Only exception's are maybe Payton and Rice... Peace


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> 
> Brand is the building block of the team. He is an established player, and a top 15 player in the league NOW. You dont make a guy like that the last priority behind the likes of Maggette, Arenas, and Odom.


Brand is not a top 15 player in the League. Brand is a solid conerstone, but not worth that contract, especially with Ely, and Wilcox in the background. Dont get hardwork confused with talent. Brand works hard, Odom is more talented. I dont know what the fascination with Brand is, how many games have we won with him. Nearly the same amount with a healthy Odom, but Odom had a worst cast. 

For example Grant Hill has been injured, lets say for example Deven George rarely misses a game and works his *** off does that mean he's better than a healthy Hill? Odom injuries are behind him will see who is better this year.

I still say we should signed Odom, before matching Brand.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> Brand is not a top 15 player in the League. Brand is a solid conerstone, but not worth that contract, especially with Ely, and Wilcox in the background. Dont get hardwork confused with talent. Brand works hard, Odom is more talented. I dont know what the fascination with Brand is, how many games have we won with him. Nearly the same amount with a healthy Odom, but Odom had a worst cast.
> ...


The WC is dominated by good power forwards (Duncan, Garnet, Wallace, Malone, Nowitzki, Webber, etc.). The Clippers need a solid PF if they want to be competitive in the West. That makes Brand more valuable than Odom. Unless Odom is going to play like he did in his rookie season, I will take a hard working Brand anyday.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Id trade either of them for miles.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Ya'll might blast me for this one... We lost out on the Dre Miller trade... Big time... If we didn't pull that trigger we woulda avoided the obvious prob's that were now face'n... Think bout it... Granted we'd still be trippin off Odom leavin but we'd have the option of Miles... Maggs... Folwkes and Q manning the swing positions... Dooling and Jaric runnin the point... Wit Brand... Ely... Wilcox and Kaman in the power positions... Not a bad prob in my eyes... I know hindsight... But I thought management woulda seen this comin especially wit Miller's contract bein up after one year... Jus some thoughts... Peace


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> 
> Brand is the building block of the team. He is an established player, and a top 15 player in the league NOW. You dont make a guy like that the last priority behind the likes of Maggette, Arenas, and Odom.



I have to disagree. 

I love what Brand brings to this team. You dont find many players who hustle day in, day out, and one that puts up a double double a night.

But Brand is not _the_ building block. He certainly is a piece of the puzzle, but Brand is not the type of player who can carry a team.

He proved that in Chicago. He's proven that his 2 years here. 

Brand is a valuable member of the team, and he will be instrumental in helping the team take the next step up. But, I wouldnt call him _the_ building block, because I dont think he has the talent level to do that.

Odom must be brought back.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

4 days till decision time... I'll admitt that by lettin him go without anything in return would be considered droppin the ball in terms of keepin our core... He's the playmaker... While Brand's the grinder... I'm expectin big things outta Q..Ely..Dools and Maggs and the rest of the youngin's regardless of what happens wit Odom... Peace


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> Id trade either of them for miles.


i wouldnt trade either for Miles..


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Obviously Odom is superior talent-wise to Brand, but who is to say Odom will live up to his full potential? I'd rather have the sure thing with Brand bringing 20 and 10 each game. I wish Odom had the work ethic of Brand. Maybe then we would have a top 5 player on are team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we've signed both to offer sheets...

Brand is proven...you know he can give you what you expect unlike Odom who does still have question marks...

Odom has more talnet than Brand but his question marks and off the court problems hold him back....


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

i honestly think that only riley can fix odom's problems. jus tlike he did with tons of other players including mason, strickland, bowen...

i doubt odom is gonna suddenly wake up in his 5th season and live up to his potential. he needs a major change, and i hope his fans see that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yamenko....

who's laughing now???


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> yamenko....
> 
> who's laughing now???


No kidding...it was pretty obvious what was going to happen...it was pretty damn clear that he wasn't just posturing for a contract.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> yamenko....who is lauhing now


I am. :laugh: I just love being a clipper fan. Tell me how many other teams out there can pull things out of their hat like the clippers. Those guys will sure surprise you. When all logic, all documented facts point one way (as in the case last year when sterling said he wouldnt trade miles), elgin baylor turns around and does another thing. Oh well, im sure everything will work out. ONLY if this turns out to be a Sterling Decision. If its a baylor decision, then it will most likely blow up in our face. But Sterling has always made the best decisisions for the team, so if this move comes from him, im for it 100%.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> 
> 
> ...ONLY if this turns out to be a Sterling Decision. ...


I believe that it is --- After the Miller/Miles fiasco caused by Baylor, I don't believe he has nearly the power he once had. I think, maybe, after Odom's immature actions (knowing of DTS' fondness of him), and the things he said about the organization, he had to have hurt DTS. Dunleavy may have had input by assuring him that we do have talent (or can get cheaper talent) to get the job done and that Lamar is not worth 67mil. 

In the end, I believe DTS had final say, and NOT Baylor. Baylor is truly a figure-head now.

I'm happy he is gone --- good luck, nice to have met ya, Lamar!!!


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> i honestly think that only riley can fix odom's problems. jus tlike he did with tons of other players including mason, strickland, bowen...
> 
> i doubt odom is gonna suddenly wake up in his 5th season and live up to his potential. he needs a major change, and i hope his fans see that.


LMAO Riley is a coach not a therapist.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

what did riley do to at least a handful of ball players??

im talking about starks, strickland, mason, bowen, askins ....

he wanted odom fromt he start, and i can bet on him showing exemplary behavior in a heat uni.


remember all the problems mason gave the hornets and the bucks? well while he was with the heat, we didnt hear a peep from him not to mention he became an all-star, just in 1 season with riley.

Riley does have the discipline no one has and everyone respects, cause eventually, every player wants to be guided the right way.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

exactly--they said that Mason would be partying all over south beach and wouldnt make anything of himself in Miami...and he was an all-star under Riley....

he's developed Askins, Bowen, Austin, just to name a few from absolute bums into starting players....


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

What exactly did Bowen do while under Riley again?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> exactly--they said that Mason would be partying all over south beach and wouldnt make anything of himself in Miami...and he was an all-star under Riley....
> 
> he's developed Askins, Bowen, Austin, just to name a few from absolute bums into starting players....


devolped? they are all still BUMS..And always will be..


----------

